# Reframing after focus studio Sony a7ii



## justingodbout (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm having a issue in the studio with my sony a7 ii.
When I shoot in studio I'm having a issue with the reframing after I focus on the eyes.
Lets say my setting is, f8 1/200s iso 100, the camera show me completely dark.
When I half press the shutter, the camera lights up to be able to focus. Then, it goes back in the dark and I'm can't reframe properly.
Does anyone as a solution, thanks.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 1, 2015)

Turn up veiwfinder brightness


----------



## JusLookN (Dec 31, 2015)

I hope you have got this figured out about now. If not, you need to turn the live view display  "setting effect" off.


----------

